# Stunning B&W aviation Photos



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

As most of you know, I am into aviation photography. In another forum (fredmiranda.com) that I contribute to, there are some of the most talented aviation photographers in the world

One thread has 2,012 pages. 

Earlier in the TSF Photographer's Corner, I posted couple of black and white images. However, I have just seen a couple of black & white images at FM that are the best that I have ever seen. They make anything I have done, pale into insignificance. They are by Jeff Welker.

Here are two links to his B&Ws

Mustang Air to Air " The Sequel" - FM Forums


Mustang Air to Air " The Sequel" - FM Forums


It is also worth while just browsing the thread for more jaw dropping photos.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I see what you mean Donald .. not to demean your abilities or anything but he has gven those shots "something extra' .. can't put my finger on it but they certainly had me looking at objects and photo's that I wouldn't normally go looking at .. not sure if it's the detail or the lighting or both .. but he certainly did it well!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice pics indeed Donald

Both look to be HDR - almost gives it the look of 3D modelling software


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Clicking on the pics takes you to his 'flickr' page, where he has 627 of 'em, some colour some B&W. The Seahawk photo is indeed stunning, but the Harrier Offset is absolutely superb!


----------

